# Mac Mini - hésitation entre 3 choix



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir.

Je me présente rapidement, je suis aussi un passionné d'informatique, et comme noel approche j'aurais voulu m'offrir un mac.
J'ai actuellement 3 PC, un qui tourne avec XP (pour ma mère), un autre avec Windows 7 et Ubuntu 9.04 et le dernier (PC portable) avec Windows 7 et Linux Mint 8.
Je connais relativement bien Windows, mais j'aime pas... 
J'utilise un peu Linux mais le gros souci de cet OS ce sont les incompabilités avec les logiciels proprios (flash, pilote proprio, etc...), donc finalement il reste Mac OS. J'ai jamais beaucoup utilisé car je n'ai pas de mac... et c'est pour sa que je pensais m'en trouver un. 

J'hésite entre 3 modèle de mac mini d'occasion :
http://www.anibis.ch/n/3078299
http://www.anibis.ch/n/3097724
http://www.anibis.ch/n/2972694

A votre avis, lequel est le mieux et pourquoi ?


Bonne soirée.


----------



## Centaurdedé (22 Décembre 2009)

Salut Rony4491 ,

Sans hésitation celui-ci : 
http://www.anibis.ch/n/2972694

Après il te faudra un clavier (Mac) et un écran ...
Pour la sourie , tu récupère une ancienne du monde PC .

En espérant t'avoir été utile ,

Tchao  A+  Dedé


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2009)

Merci.

Sinon celui-ci avec clavier, écran, souris c'est pas mieux ?
http://www.anibis.ch/n/3097724


PS : j'ai un clavier de ce style : http://fmpevolution.free.fr/images/AppleKeyboard_640x480.jpg
et une souris comme sa mais sans la roulette : http://img.clubic.com/photo/00336228.jpg
C'est compatible ?


----------



## Anderssonpaul (23 Décembre 2009)

Rony4491 a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Sinon celui-ci avec clavier, écran, souris c'est pas mieux ?
> http://www.anibis.ch/n/3097724
> ...



SURTOUT PAS !!!!
Il a une gma (carte graf de merde) ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Décembre 2009)

Bon en même temps je ne pense pas faire des jeux avec ce mac.

On verra le(s)quel(s) est/sont toujours en vente, car j'ai contacté les 3 vendeurs hier.


EDIT : je viens d'avoir la réponse d'un vendeur, celui-ci est vendu : [EDIT : Annonce retirée par le vendeur, c'était celui de 2007 état impeccable.]


Les autres je sais pas.

@+


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Le dernier est le meilleur , ayant eu un MacMini avecc un GMA , je peux te dire que c'est lassant : il est lent ! .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Décembre 2009)

La lenteur viens du CPU et de la RAM en général (utilisation courante sans les jeux), non ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Non , là , elle vient du GPU , j'ai la même config que le MacMini mais avec une radeon x1600 et ça tourne impec .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Décembre 2009)

Bon au cas ou celui de 2009 est vendu, j'ai fait d'autre recherche :

Dans les mac mini il y aurais sa :
http://www.anibis.ch/n/2999686
http://www.fr.ricardo.ch/acheter/or...-mit-os-x-snow-leopard/v/an592195418/ls3/ln0/
http://www.fr.ricardo.ch/acheter/or...gb-ram-nur-1-x-benutzt/v/an592276904/ls3/ln0/

Et dans mes prix (quoi que un poil cher...) il y a aussi sa :
http://www.anibis.ch/n/3104698


EDIT : comment vous reconnaissez les mini qui ont une CG GMA ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

celui-ci est bien : http://www.fr.ricardo.ch/acheter/or...gb-ram-nur-1-x-benutzt/v/an592276904/ls3/ln0/

Pour l'iMac , pas la peine , c'est du PPC .

On reconnait les GMA car ils ont un core2duo @ 1,83ghz ou 2ghz (voire moins) et ont de la ram en DDR2 .

Sinon , en France , les iMac intel core2duo 17" sont à 450 , ça pourrait être bien non ?


----------



## Centaurdedé (23 Décembre 2009)

Rony4491 a dit:


> Bon au cas ou celui de 2009 est vendu, j'ai fait d'autre recherche :
> 
> Dans les mac mini il y aurais sa :
> 
> http://www.fr.ricardo.ch/acheter/or...gb-ram-nur-1-x-benutzt/v/an592276904/ls3/ln0/



 Salut Rony4491 ,

Prends plutôt ce modèle , bon il te faut juste un clavier Mac ...
Mais c'est une version intéressante , voir une bonne affaire.
(Mais il n'est pas précisé quel est l'OS fournit ... 10,5 ou 10,6)

Tchao  A+  Dedé


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> On reconnait les GMA car ils ont un core2duo @ 1,83ghz ou 2ghz (voire moins) et ont de la ram en DDR2 .


Ok. 



etienne000 a dit:


> Sinon , en France , les iMac intel core2duo 17" sont à 450&#8364; , ça pourrait être bien non ?


Non, pour 2 raisons :
- Je suis en Suisse, et pas en France. 
- 450 euros sa fait 675.- et c'est trop pour moi.
J'ai déjà un clavier apple et un écran (VGA) 21' donc 17 sa va me faire trop petit.




Centaurdedé a dit:


> Prends plutôt ce modèle , bon il te faut juste un clavier Mac ...


Je viens de voir une chose : c'est pas dans ma région, et donc les frais de poste vont être élevés... En plus il y qu'un seul Go de RAM.

@+


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Ok , prends quand même un MacMini avec carte graphique nvidia .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Décembre 2009)

Oui j'essayerais ! 

PS : normalement je vais récupérer un vieux imac g4 (tournesol) avec l'alim grillée, sa me fera de quoi bricoler en attendant. 



Merci de votre aide.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h45 ----------

Apparemment les 3 que j'ai noté dans mon 1er post sont vendu car les 3 annonces sont désactivées, et l'annonce "A Saisir - Mac Mini comme neuf" (http://www.anibis.ch/n/2972694) le vendeur viens de me dire que c'était vendu...

Bon ben, y reste que celui-ci : http://www.anibis.ch/n/2999686 mais c'est du gma... 
Ou alors réussir à convaincre mon père pour du neuf, mais c'est pas gagné d'avance... 

EDIT : je viens de voir celui-ci : http://www.anibis.ch/n/3057222 c'est du nvidia si c'est de la ddr3 ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Oui , nvidia si DDR3


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Décembre 2009)

Oki.


Au faite, j'ai un clavier de ce style : 


et une souris comme sa mais sans la roulette : http://img.clubic.com/photo/00336228.jpg
C'est compatible avec le mac mini ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Oui , ça fonctionnera , par contre , ta souris n'a pas le clic droit , il fautre appuyer sur ctrl + clic pour l'avoir


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Décembre 2009)

Ok je conaissais pas la technique de ctrl, merci !

Par contre je sais pas si je vais l'utiliser, car j'ai une souris logitech sans fil qui ira mieux.


Dernière chose : sur mon clavier j'ai 2 ports USB, c'est de l'USB 1 ou 2 ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Pour tous les claviers apple , c'est de l'usb 1 : bien pour une souris mais pas pour du transfert de données donc .
T'as 5 ports usb sur le Mac Mini donc pas de quoi s'inquiéter .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Décembre 2009)

Arf dommage sa..., bon sa fera pour la souris et éventuellement la webcam. 


Merci bien, bonne soirée et bonne fête à tous ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h10 ----------




> EDIT : je viens de voir celui-ci : http://www.anibis.ch/n/3057222 c'est du nvidia si c'est de la ddr3 ?


Vendu, je viens d'avoir la réponse du vendeur...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Décembre 2009)

EDIT : j'ai pas pensé à un truc : c'est du 32 ou 64 bits le mac mini ?

Et est-ce que c'est fiable comme machine ?


EDIT 2 : je viens de trouver ce site : http://www.nextway.ch/product_info.php/products_id/12376
C'est moins cher que chez apple, mais c'est fiable comme site (garantie, etc...) ?


@+


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

Core2Duo : 64 bits
Machine très fiable 
Pour ton site , je n'en sais rien .


----------



## Anderssonpaul (24 Décembre 2009)

Rony4491 a dit:


> EDIT : j'ai pas pensé à un truc : c'est du 32 ou 64 bits le mac mini ?
> 
> Et est-ce que c'est fiable comme machine ?
> 
> ...



Ne perd pas ton temps et va dans un Apr et achète toi le 2,26 pour Noël (ce soir)....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

Il n'a pas les moyens , il l'a dit plus haut et tout le monde ne peut/veut s'acheter du neuf


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Décembre 2009)

> Il n'a pas les moyens , il l'a dit plus haut et tout le monde ne peut/veut s'acheter du neuf


Exact !
Sinon il serais déjà acheté depuis un moment.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (24 Décembre 2009)

pour 60 euros de différence


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

Toi , vu que t'as deux superbes machines , tu ne sens peut-être pas la difference mais certains oui , encore plus les étudiants .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Décembre 2009)

Effectivement je suis étudiant.
Mon père me donne 600frs (400euros) pour Noel, à moi de fournir le reste... Et le peu d'argent que j'ai va en général pour ma moto.

Je lui ai téléphoné encore aujourd'hui, il y a pas moyen de mettre plus, donc je vais attendre après Noel voir si il y a des bonnes occasions, on verra j'ai pas le choix... 

EDIT : je viens de voir que tu as un iPod mini ! Sa deviens rare, je suis content de voir qu'il y en a qui s'intéresse à ces OldiPods. 


@+ et joyeux Noel à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

Héhé , la carte mère est HS malheureusement mais c'est le meilleur ipod que j'ai jamais eu (Tu peux changer la batterie et le HDD facilement , pour moi , c'est un énorme avantage ).
Joyeux noël à toi aussi.

Ps : 400&#8364; , tu peux avoir un iMac CoreDuo ou un MacBook CoreDuo (iMac a une x1600 128mo , presque comme la nvidia et le MacBook un GMA950 ).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Décembre 2009)

> iMac CoreDuo ou un MacBook CoreDuo


Avec quel taille d'écran et quel résolution ?

Car j'ai un écran à tube (VGA) 21 pouces de 1600x1200 et je comptait brancher mon mac la dessus.




> le MacBook un GMA950


Pourtant il a été dit que ces puces sont pas très bonne, non ?


EDIT :


> la carte mère est HD malheureusement


Arf dommage... j'ai des pièces en stock mais j'ai pas de CM de libre, la seul que j'ai je l'utilise...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

Alors , l'iMac , c'est du 17" avec du 1440X900 auquel tu peux mettre un moniteur externe pour un dual-screen.
Laisse tomber pour le MacBook


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Décembre 2009)

OK.

Tu peux m'indiquer le lien pour cet iMac STP ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2009)

Je n'ai pas de lien mais tu peux trouver ça sur ebay/le bon coin 


EDIT : Regarde ça ! : http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php/product/18570/cat/56

En france mais il peut envoyer ça en Suisse non ?


----------



## Anderssonpaul (25 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Toi , vu que t'as deux superbes machines , tu ne sens peut-être pas la difference mais certains oui , encore plus les étudiants .



Je suis étudiant aussi mais en Ecole polytechnique ... Et toute les machines que j'ai sont le fruit de mon travaille . Mais quand on est prêt à claquer 600 fr pour une machine quand pour 50 fr de plus on a un truc neuf et de nouvelle génération ... je comprend pas pourquoi s'obstiner a acheter du second hand ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> EDIT : Regarde ça ! : http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php/product/18570/cat/56
> 
> En france mais il peut envoyer ça en Suisse non ?


Ben 2 choses me gène :
- le clavier est un azerty, et en Suisse on a des qwertz. En plus j'ai déjà un clavier.
- 470 sa fait 705 frs, et pour 749 (donc 44frs de plus) j'ai du neuf... 

Mais merci d'avoir pensé à moi. Bon Noël.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir.

Je viens de terminer le repas de famille (ouf...), et donc mon père m'a passé 550.-
Je peux éventuellement mettre 100.- de ma poche que j'ai reçu aussi aujourd'hui, donc sa fait 650.- (433 euros) max.

Finalement je me demande si je prendrait pas un mac mini avec CG intel... c'est moins bien mais moins cher aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2009)

Fais comme tu veux , mais ces machines sont lentes 
Ton expérience de Mac Os x risque de ne pas être optimale , c'est toi qui voit .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Décembre 2009)

Genre ceci :
http://www.anibis.ch/n/2999686
http://www.fr.ricardo.ch/acheter/or...gb-ram-nur-1-x-benutzt/v/an592276904/ls3/ln0/

Au faite, un mac mini avec gma 950 et 2go de ram serais moins rapide qu'un mac mini avec nvidia gforce 9400 et 1 go de ram (CPU égal) ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2009)

Ce n'est pas le même CPU , celui qui a le GMA950 possède un T5XXX contre un P7350 , pas les mêmes générations ni les mêmes puissances (2500points pour le T5XXX contre 2800 points pour le P7350 .

Donc oui , un MacMini avec GMA sera moins rapide même s'il a plus de ram .

Prends celui-ci donc , tu peux l'acheter  http://www.fr.ricardo.ch/acheter/or...gb-ram-nur-1-x-benutzt/v/an592276904/ls3/ln0/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Décembre 2009)

C'est quoi ces points dont tu parle ?


Sinon l'annonce c'était pour l'exemple...
La c'est pas près de chez moi et donc je dois commander à distance et j'ai pas de compte paypal ou autre... 
De plus je préfère me déplacer pour voir la marchandise avant d'acheter.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2009)

Sur un logiciel qui se nomme geekbench et qui teste les procos .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Décembre 2009)

OK, merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Décembre 2009)

Je viens de trouver sa : http://cgi.ebay.fr/Mac-Mini-Intel-C...urs_Ordinateurs_de_Bureau?hash=item19b8b5b999

C'est intéressant, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2009)

Pas du tout : aucun support par apple tant au niveau support que garantie  .
De plus , il est bien trop cher.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Décembre 2009)

J'aurais essayé. 
Heureusement que ce forum est la, sinon je me serais surement fait avoir. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h53 ----------

Bon, suite des recherches :
http://www.swissone.com/petitesannonces/index.php?view=showad&adid=31536&cityid=-1
http://mac.annonz.ch/mac/a-vendre-ordinateur-i-mac-modele-2008-137566

Et sa :
Mac mini dernière génération

Processeur Intel Core 2 Duo à 2.0 GHz
-Mémoire vive 4 Go DDR3 1066 MHz
-Disque dur Serial ATA de 120 Go à 5400 tr/min
-encore sous garantie
-Vendu avec Ilife'09

Acheté 1000.- vendu à 800.- (à discuter)

800 c'est trop, mais je vais essayer de discuter avec le vendeur. 
Vous auriez des bons arguments pour le convaincre à me le laisser pour 600, voir 650.- ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2009)

Les nouveaux modèles qui sont à 749chf et qui ont une meilleur processeur et plus d'espace disque 

Pas de Mac powerPc , pas compatible avec snow leopard .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Décembre 2009)

Oki.  mais il est de 2009 donc carte Nvidia. 
Vous me conseillez quel prix max pour ce modèle ?



> Pas de Mac powerPc , pas compatible avec snow leopard .


oui juste...

Sinon, celui-ci est intéressant non ?
http://mac.annonz.ch/mac/a-vendre-ordinateur-i-mac-modele-2008-137566

Car selon wikipédia en 2008 c'est de CPU intel : http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/fr/timeline/75a8fd0414de80e78fb7ba324d8e9b4d.png


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2009)

Oui mais aucune caractéristique , vaut mieux se mefier .
Pour un 2ghz , avec 4go de ram , je dirai 450/470 , pas plus puisque le 2.26ghz coute 550 .
Un 2ghz avec 1go de ram coute 399 sur le refurb FR pour info .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Décembre 2009)

Pour infos, 550 euros sa fait 825 francs Suisse.
Le même mac mini 2.26ghz est à 749 francs en Suisse, soit 500 euros.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2009)

Bon , eh bien raison de plus pour négocier .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour.

Un iMac (2008) peut-t-il se brancher sur un autre écran ?

Car j'ai vu sa, on sais jamais si c'est l'écran qui est HS : http://www.petitesannonces.ch/a/746293


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2009)

Oui mais là , c'est peut-être un problème de carte mère


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Décembre 2009)

Que puis-je demander au vendeur pour en être sur ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2009)

Je ne sais pas !
Mais regarde :http://www.macbidouille.com/annonces/detail.php?siteid=54509

.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Décembre 2009)

Wahouw, exactement ce que je cherche !
Et 400 euros sa fait 600.-, pile dans mes prix !

T'assure etienne, merci ! 


J'ai contacté le vendeur, j'espère qu'il est pas vendu.

EDIT : question au passage : il marque sous garantie... mais en Suisse (fnac) cette garantie est-t-elle valable ?
Et encore une chose : c'est quoi cette petite télécommande que je vois parfois avec les annonces de mac mini ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2009)

Alors , la garantie Apple est internationale , tu vas donc  dnas un Apple Store ou dans un Apple premium resseler le plus proche de chez toi et avec le numéro de série , il n'y a aucun souci .
Le télécommande est une apple remote qui te sert à contrôler ta musique de loin .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir.

J'ai une question : c'est quoi le Firewire 800 qu'il y a sur les nouveaux Mac Mini ?
C'est compatible avec les anciens iPods (mini, 3G) ?


PS : j'ai eu la réponse du vendeur, donc sa coûte 432 Euros avec les frais de port. Vous pensez que sa vaut la peine, vu que 432 euros sa fait donc 648 francs et pour 749 francs j'ai le nouveau modèle de Mac Mini ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2009)

Oui , avec les licences qu'il fournit et les 4go de ram , ça vaut largement le coup 

Le firewire 800 est une évolution du 400 .
C'est compatible via un adaptateur .


----------



## pickwick (29 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Le firewire 800 est une évolution du 400 .
> C'est compatible via un adaptateur .


A noter qu'il existe aussi des cables d'un coté FW400 et de l'autre FW800, on en trouve des pas chers autour de 7 euros sur les sites d'enchères.
http://cgi.ebay.fr/Cable-1-8m-Firew...pplePeriph?hash=item53decb2ff3#ht_1503wt_1173


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2009)

Comme ça :http://www.itribustore.fr/c-accesso...00-flat-12m-design-by-item-3660619108497.html


----------



## pickwick (29 Décembre 2009)

Joli mais nettement plus cher Etienne !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2009)

Oui , j'avais pas vu ton lien , c'est pour ça .
Enfin , je m'en fiche , j'ai 2 ports firewire 400 que je n'utilise pas .


----------



## jaguymac (29 Décembre 2009)

Rony4491 a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> 
> J'ai une question : c'est quoi le Firewire 800 qu'il y a sur les nouveaux Mac Mini ?
> C'est compatible avec les anciens iPods (mini, 3G) ?
> ...



Il n'y a que toi qui peut décider maintenant. Du neuf dernière génération ou occas ancienne gamme ! A toi de voir si la différence de prix se justifie à tes yeux.


----------



## jerG (29 Décembre 2009)

Faut voir les réductions sur le store éducation de ton pays, ça peut être une bonne idée. Maintenant, c'est souvent les portables et les iMac...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Décembre 2009)

> Enfin , je m'en fiche , j'ai 2 ports firewire 400 que je n'utilise pas .


Bah voilà, tu m'en donne un ! 

Sinon je pense à une chose : mon école (ETVJ) peu avoir des réductions sur les Mac neufs, mais je sais plus si c'est tout les modèles et je sais pas de combien est cette réduction... En plus je n'arrive pas joindre mon prof d'informatique. 

Est-ce que vous connaitriez ce histoire de réduction étudiant ? Car même si c'est 10% sa m fait un mac Mini à 675 au lieu de 750. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h28 ----------

Je viens de trouver ! 
http://store.apple.com/ch-fr-edu/browse/home/shop_mac/family/mac_mini?mco=MTAyNTQzNTk

Sa me fait un mac mini neuf à 703.- fdp compris !
Arf j'hésite du coup ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h31 ----------

EDIT : bon il y a une chose, celui de l'annonce est vendu avec les adaptateurs miniDVI - VGA qui coûte 35.51.
Donc on est déjà à 739.21


Il y a aussi paralèle desktop 4 qui coûte env. 50 euros (75 francs).

Donc pour avoir la même chose que sur l'annonce en neuf, sa me coûte 814.21 francs, contre 648.00 celui de l'annonce.

Finalement je vais prendre celui d'occase. En plus il a 4Go de Ram. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h36 ----------




> Le firewire 800 est une évolution du 400.


Quel est l'évolution ? le débit est meilleurs ? 
Il existe quoi comme appareils qui l'utilise ?


----------



## jerG (29 Décembre 2009)

Rony4491 a dit:


> Quel est l'évolution ? le débit est meilleurs ?
> Il existe quoi comme appareils qui l'utilise ?



Oui, le débit est nettement meilleurs. En ce qui concerne les appareils ce sont les disques durs qui sont les plus courants.


----------



## jaguymac (29 Décembre 2009)

Tiens nous au courant une fois que tu l'auras reçu ; bon switch


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Décembre 2009)

Ok pour le FW.

Au faite, il existe un channel IRC pour Mac OS X ? 




> Tiens nous au courant une fois que tu l'auras reçu ; bon switch


Oui évidemment. Je pensais même faire une petite présentation personnel dans un des forums d'expression.


@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir.

J'ai vu ce port sur les mac mini, c'est quoi exactement ? 




Et encore une chose : est-t-il possible de faire un contrôle à distance entre Mac OS X 10.6 et Windows 7 Pro ?
Car mon Mac Mini sera en haut dans la chambre d'amis et j'ai mon PC portable avec Windows 7 dans ma chambre, et j'aurais voulu utiliser mon mac par l'intermédiaire de ce Windows 7, possible ?

Je précise que mon PC portable et mon mac pourrons communiquer entre eux par wifi sans passer par internet.
C'est faisable ?


----------



## jerG (30 Décembre 2009)

C'est un port mini-DVI. pour brancher un autre écran avec un adaptateur qui doit être fourni je crois...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)

C'est du display port , le remplaçant du DVI en fait .
Pour ton souci , je pense que c'est faisable


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est du display port , le remplaçant du DVI en fait .
> Pour ton souci , je pense que c'est faisable


Ok pour le DVI. Dire que mon écran qui va accueillir mon Mac Mini est encore en VGA.

Sinon il y aurais quel logiciel qui permettrai de faire ce contrôle à distance ?
Je connaissais TeamViewer, mais il passe par internet et le contrôle à distance est très lent et peu réactif... :mouais:




> pour brancher un autre écran avec un adaptateur qui doit être fourni je crois...


Non, le mac mini que j'achète est vendu avec un câble mini DVI vers DVI + un câble mini DVI vers VGA.
Mais c'est pas grave, car de toute façon j'ai qu'un écran.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)

Tu veux acceder aux fichiers de ton pc à partir du mac ou faire un partage d'écran ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu veux acceder aux fichiers de ton pc à partir du mac ou faire un partage d'écran ?


Quel Mac ? Je l'ai pas encore le mac Mini.


----------



## jaguymac (30 Décembre 2009)

Rony4491 a dit:


> Quel Mac ? Je l'ai pas encore le mac Mini.



Tu as pris lequel en fin de compte ? Celui de l'annonce de chez Macbidouille ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Décembre 2009)

Oui.

Mais pour le moment, je dois attendre car c'est mon père qui doit faire le virement bancaire et il est absent jusqu'au 1er. 


@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour.

Je viens de recevoir cette offre :


> bonjour,
> 
> je peux vous proposer un mac mini de 2009
> 2.26 GHZ
> ...


Je pense que j'ai pas à hésiter la ! Surtout si il est dans ma région.  EDIT : je viens de regarder avec son adresse IP, il se trouve à Genève.
Question au passage : la garantie est de combien de temps normalement ?


----------



## jaguymac (31 Décembre 2009)

En principe la garantie est de 12 mois mais certaine boutique propose 24 mois.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Décembre 2009)

Donc ce mac à 5 mois. C'est le dernier modèle sorti.

Y a-t-il un point à surveiller lors de l'achat ?


----------



## jaguymac (31 Décembre 2009)

Franchement avec un mac mini de 5 mois je pense pas qu'il est de problèmes particuliers à surveiller. La seule chose que tu pourrais demander c'est si le vendeur est fumeur et si le mini était dans un endroit ou son ventilo pourrait aspirer anormalement de la poussière.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Décembre 2009)

OK, je verrais sa le jour ou j'irais le voir. 

En passant, étant bricoleur, il serais mieux de le démonter pour nettoyer les radiateurs/ventilateurs tout les combien de temps ?
Sur ma tour PC que j'avais assemblée moi-même je le faisais environ tout les 6 mois/1 année.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (31 Décembre 2009)

Rony4491 a dit:


> OK, je verrais sa le jour ou j'irais le voir.
> 
> En passant, étant bricoleur, il serais mieux de le démonter pour nettoyer les radiateurs/ventilateurs tout les combien de temps ?
> Sur ma tour PC que j'avais assemblée moi-même je le faisais environ tout les 6 mois/1 année.



Dès qu'il chauffe trop...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Décembre 2009)

Il y a un logiciel pour surveiller la température (comme cpu-z pour PC) ?
Et il en existe un pour afficher l'utilisation du processeur, des HDD, de la ram, etc... un peu à la manière de conky sous Linux ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2009)

Istat pro


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Décembre 2009)

Nickel, je test dès que j'ai le mac.

J'ai eu un mail du vendeur, je vais normalement le chercher samedi en fin de journée. 

Encore 2 jours à attendre, sa va être dur.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2009)

.
COntent pour toi , avec 4go de ram en plus , ça va dépoter .
Toi qui voulait virtualiser , tu as le kit complet !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Janvier 2010)

Arf Non j'aurais "que" 2Go, regarde mon message #77 : http://forums.macg.co/5335941-post77.html

Pas grave je virtualiserais pas, je le ferais avec bootcamp.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h37 ----------

Est-ce que 2Go c'est largement suffisant pour SL ou 4Go serais mieux ?
Combien sa coûte 4Go de Ram ?

Sinon en passant, un écran plat autour des 20 pouces (si possible en 4:3) sa se trouve à combien ? Car j'ai un écran à tube de 21 pouces et j'aimerais bien le changer à l'occase.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2010)

Salut , 2go de ram sont suffisants .
Un écran comme ça en occase se trouve dans les 50 .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir.

Sa y est c'est fait !!!! J'ai mon mac mini ! 
Quel silence de fonctionnement, c'est génial !

Première question : il y a pages installé sur ce mac. il y a moyen de sauvegarder le programme pour le remettre après une réinstall propre ?



@±


----------



## Darkside14 (3 Janvier 2010)

Pages fait partie d'iWork 08 ou 09, ca dépends quelle version tu as, tu peux l'avoir gratuitement en version d'essai sur le site d'apple, ce que je te conseil de sauvegarder, c'est la clé de licence d'iWork, j'ai regardé, elle apparait pas dans A Propos de Pages, mais elle doit être visible quelque part, par contre, je peux t'en donner une de clé, au cas ou^^.

Sinon c'est vrai que de passer d'une grosse tour PC à un petit carré en alu avec une pomme fait un sacré changement, il fait quasi rien comme bruit, juste un très léger bruit d'air et si on se concentre bien, on entends le disque dur grailler.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2010)

Ok, justement je n'ai aucune idée ou on peu la voir, je connais pas encore assez le mac.

Sinon cette version d'essai est-t-elle activable complètement avec une clé ?



PS : j'aimerais que le touche "Pomme" + 2 fasse un @, c'est possible ?



C'est sur que de passer de sa : 

 

à sa : 



Sa change ! Et aussi j'ai un peu plus de place du coup.

EDIT : il y a moyen de faire en sorte que les raccourcis CTRL C et CTRL V fonctionne au lieu de faire pomme c pomme v ?
En gros comme un clavier PC normal...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2010)

Va voir dans les raccourcis clavier pour ça .

Sympa le switch sinon .


----------



## Darkside14 (3 Janvier 2010)

Rony4491 a dit:


> Ok, justement je n'ai aucune idée ou on peu la voir, je connais pas encore assez le mac.
> 
> Sinon cette version d'essai est-t-elle activable complètement avec une clé ?



Oui, a l'aide d'une clé


----------



## Anderssonpaul (3 Janvier 2010)

Rony dit un peu les spécifications de ta config et son prix stp .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2010)

Alors ma config est mise dans ma signature. 

Le prix était de 500 francs (333 euros) pour ce mini avec un adaptateur Mini-DVI ---> VGA (compris dans le lot). 


Je pense que j'ai fait une bonne affaire.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2010)

C'est une excellente affaire .
Voire exceptionnelle pour un 2.26ghz


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2010)

Darkside14 a dit:


> par contre, je peux t'en donner une de clé, au cas ou^^.


Volontier, car malgré quelques recherches sur google j'ai pas trouvé l'emplacement de ma clé...
--> Tu as un MP. 

HS : j'ai profité de l'arrivage de ce Mac pour réorganiser un peu mon bureau et refaire un câblage un peu plus propre.
Voici avant :




Après :


----------



## kertruc (3 Janvier 2010)

C'est une très bonne affaire.  Je viens de commander un 2ghz sur le refurb pour 399 et j'étais déjà bien content... (j'ai hâte de le recevoir, il va remplacer mon iMac qui est déjà parti chez son nouveau propriétaire).


----------



## Darkside14 (4 Janvier 2010)

Je te l'enverrai demain, ce soir je bidouille mon modem récalcitrant a la connexion ADSL


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Janvier 2010)

C'est gentil mais pas c'est plus la peine, etienne m'a passé ce que j'avais besoin.


----------



## Pouasson (5 Janvier 2010)

Très bonne affaire effectivement ce mini à ce prix là. 

Je viens d'acquérir le même, mais juste au tarif étudiant français... à savoir 500 euros...  

Enfin ce matin, je reçois les 4Go de RAM et le disque de 500Go à 7200 rpm, mais franchement, il turbine déjà bien... pas un bruit, alors que mon vieux MB souffle dès que j'mate une vidéo en streaming, il dépasse pas 45° même avec VMWare et 'toshop qui tournent en même temps (alors que le MB dépasse les 65°... ).. 

Bref, très content, et hâte de démonter la bestiole!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir.

@Darkside14 : si tu aurais une clé pour Office 2008 je serais bien intéressé. 


@+


----------



## Darkside14 (6 Janvier 2010)

Je te MP tout ca ce soir, bonne journée!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

Salut !
Alors , ce MacMini : Content ?

Tu peux me mp pour ton pc portable avec os x ? (Photo et puis pour savoir si ça fonctionne bien ).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Janvier 2010)

Oui pour le Mini, jamais été aussi satisfait d'un ordi et d'un OS ! 
J'ai eu quelques soucis, mais rien de grave et presque tout est résolu. 
Le plus gros problème est les raccourcis claviers... 
Au boulot et sur le portable j'ai windows, et donc j'utilise ctrl c ctrl v etc... et sur le mac c'est différent.
Je serais d'accord de m'y habituer, mais vu que je bosse sous Windows je peux pas...
Il y a pas un soft qui règle tout les raccourcis comme avec Windows ?


Pour mon portable je lui ai remis Win7, car la version installée (ideneb) ne prenais pas en charge ma carte graphique (intel gma je-sais-plus-combien)...

Une photo :




L'autre PC à droite j'ai tenté mais il était en IDE, sa a pas du tout passé...
D'ailleurs c'est maintenant sur cet écran qu'est branché le Mini.

Pour le reste des infos ---> MP car sa deviens un peu HC (hors-charte)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

Pour les raccourcis , c'est souvent cmd+c etc .

Tu peux régler les raccourcis dans : préférences système>clavier>raccourcis clavier .

Sinon , regarde ici pour le pc : http://www.insanelymac.com/

.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pour les raccourcis , c'est souvent cmd+c etc .
> 
> Tu peux régler les raccourcis dans : préférences système>clavier>raccourcis clavier .
> 
> ...



Je sais pour les raccourcis, mais j'ai l'habitude du CTRL en bas à gauche, mes doigts se mettent direct dessus...

Pour les préférences je connais, mais il y a pas un logiciel qui les configurent tous au lieu de tous les régler en manuel ?

Pour le forum je connais, j'ai quand même fait bien des recherches avant de laisser tomber... De plus ce forum est en anglais, et la partie FR est peu active...

Sinon ce forum est génial : http://maconpc.niloo.fr/
C'est la bas que j'ai tout appris.


----------



## arbaot (24 Janvier 2010)

as-tu essayé dans préférences système>clavier> onglet clavier et
 le bouton "Touches de modification" qui permet de permuter à ta guise ctrl, alt, cde et fixe majuscule


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2010)

Oui bien sur, mais en faisant ça je n'ai plus le raccourcis Pomme tab (ou alt tab sur PC)... 

C'est pour sa que je recherche un logiciel capable de faire ceci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir.

Un Mac Mini Late 2009 sa se vend encore à combien ?
Car le miens, je l'utilise plus trop. Au début c'était super, mais je me suis vite heurté au restrictions débile de Apple... 
Mac OS X m'impose ce que je dois faire, et je ne supporte plus. 
Après quelques mois d'utilisation, je peux dire que finalement Mac c'est pas pour moi.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2010)

Arrête tes conneries , Mac Os x ne t'impose rien du tout.
Ton Mac Mini se revendra aux alentours des 450-470.


----------



## zorglub42 (20 Mai 2010)

Rony4491 a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> 
> Mac OS X m'impose ce que je dois faire, et je ne supporte plus.


je suis passé à Mac il y a un an !

J'utilise mac ET windows pour des raisons qui n'ont pas à être débattu ici. (J'ai 1 ordi sous PC et un mac, donc 2 claviers sur mon bureau !!)
J'ai eu au début beaucoup de mal.
La grosse erreur (celle que tu as faite je crois) est de vouloir retrouver sur mac ce que l'on connait sur PC !
Ce sont 2 mondes différents, avec des habitudes différentes. (j'avoue par exemple préférer l'explorateur de PC au finder de mac pour la gestion de fichiers).

C'est comme une voiture, tu as des choses identiques (les pédales par exemple, et il vaut mieux) et d'autres différentes (commandes au volant ou à côté, levier de vitesses.... )
On s'y fait
Je passe maintenant de l'un à l'autre sans difficultés.

Il suffit juste de comprendre que ce n'est pas la même chose et qu'il faut donc prendre d'autres habitudes !

je suis plus que satisfait de mon passage sous mac. Dans mon entourage, je ne connais q'une seule personne qui est retourné sur PC. Il avait du mal à comprendre que sous mac on ferme une fenêtre à gauche, alors que sous PC c'est à droite . Il n' a pas voulu faire le passage Alors ......

Réfléchis bien quand même avant de la vendre.
La seule chose que mac "t'impose", c'est de penser que mac, c'est pas un PC. Mais c'est tout.


----------



## sebusmalus (20 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Arrête tes conneries , Mac Os x ne t'impose rien du tout.
> Ton Mac Mini se revendra aux alentours des 450-470.



C'est bon pas besoin d'employer des gros mots ^^ Il a le droit d'avoir un point de vue différent.

Même si je ne suis pas d'accord moi non plus, pour rien au monde je backerais mon vieux mini ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2010)

sebusmalus a dit:


> C'est bon pas besoin d'employer des gros mots ^^ Il a le droit d'avoir un point de vue différent.
> 
> Même si je ne suis pas d'accord moi non plus, pour rien au monde je backerais mon vieux mini ...



Lorsque il le dit , j'ai l'impression que Mac Os x , quand ça le chante lui met un message en plein écran type : Nous , les méchants de chez Apple , on ne veut pas que tu fasses ceci ou cela .
Maintenant , à ce que je sache , Os x ne possède en aucun cas des 'restrictions'.
A mon avis , il veut simplement parler de flash sous iPhone Os et dans ce cas , je suis entièrement d'accord avec Apple : Le flash ne servirait qu'a apporter des pubs sur ton telephone.
De plus , J'utilise toujours flashblock et click to flash vu que cela bouffe des ressources.
A cela d'ajoute le fait que même certaines personnes qui bossent avec le flash aient un avis mitigé voire négatif sur celui-ci.
Enfin , je veux bien qu'il explique ces restrictions (Si elles existent réellement) et à ce moment là , on pourra parler de manière plus approfondie.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Arrête tes conneries , Mac Os x ne t'impose rien du tout.
> Ton Mac Mini se revendra aux alentours des 450-470.


Ok pour le prix. 
Les restrictions j'expose ça plus bas.




etienne000 a dit:


> Lorsque il le dit , j'ai l'impression que Mac Os x , quand ça le chante lui met un message en plein écran type : Nous , les méchants de chez Apple , on ne veut pas que tu fasses ceci ou cela .


Comment tu as deviné ? C'est exactement ça ! 




etienne000 a dit:


> A mon avis , il veut simplement parler de flash sous iPhone Os et dans ce cas , je suis entièrement d'accord avec Apple : Le flash ne servirait qu'a apporter des pubs sur ton telephone.


J'ai pas de iTouch ou d'iPhone, donc je m'en fiche un peu. Mais de ce coté, je suis un peu d'accord avec Apple.
Je suis pour le HTML 5, car sur Linux le flash est aussi un peu une galère. 




etienne000 a dit:


> Maintenant , à ce que je sache , Os x ne possède en aucun cas des 'restrictions'.
> [...]
> Enfin , je veux bien qu'il explique ces restrictions (Si elles existent réellement) et à ce moment là , on pourra parler de manière plus approfondie.


J'adore Mac OS X pour sont design et son uniformisation. Mais c'est au prix de certains "bloquages" que je vais exposer :
Je vais commencer par les raccourcis clavier.
Déjà, c'est plus ctrl mais pomme.
Comme j'utilise beaucoup le clavier pour les raccourcis, j'ai l'habitude de poser mes mains au bords du clavier, et celle de gauche tombe directe sur ctrl. Bref c'est différent et j'ai pas aimé.
Mais j'avais trouvé comment améliorer ce problème, j'avais inversé ctrl et pomme dans les propriétés du claviers. Tout allait bien.
Mais j'ai remarqué qu'il est impossible de couper (ctrl x) un fichier comme sur windows ou linux. On doit tout faire par glissé déposé. Je vous explique pas le bazard quand on doit par exemple sortir un fichier d'un dossier pour le faire remonter d'un étage dans l'arborescence...  

Ensuite, j'ai voulu installer Gimp. La c'est le bordel, faut avoir X11 (qui émule le serveur X de Linux), et donc le logiciel est lent à s'ouvrir, les options sont pas dans le menu en haut comme avec d'autres logiciel, et c'est moche... 
Par contre la, les raccourcis sont donc de nouveau ctrl, super ! Mais comme on avais inversé les 2 touches (voir un peu plus haut dans mon message), on se retrouve obligé de faire pomme c, pomme v, etc... 
Je pensais qu'un OS réputé pour les graphistes prenait au moins en charge Gimp.
Et donc a ce moment, on doit soit utiliser et apprendre à utiliser un autre logiciel, qui est souvent payant si on veux quelques chose de bien. :mouais:

En parlant de logiciels payants, Mac OS X est une mine d'or de ce coté. Pas pour nous, mais pour Apple. Car combien de petits utilitaires bien pratiques sont payant ?
Je comprends que certains éditeurs tiers ne développe que pour Windows, et pas Mac. J'ai eu ce cas aussi pour Linux. 
Mais les alternatives de Apple sont souvent payantes.

J'ai aussi un logiciel professionnel (AlphaCAM, et bientôt Autocad), et bien évidemment c'est pas compatible Mac. Bon la j'avoue Apple n'y peu rien. 

Du coté de l'utilisation des fenêtres, j'ai encore pas pigé pourquoi Apple ne met pas de bouton "plein écran" sur ses fenêtres. Le bouton vert agrandi juste la fenêtre en fonction de son contenu. C'est pas du tout pratique selon moi.

En ce qui concerne la fermeture des fenêtres, je comprends pas ce qu'il y a de pratique quand on ferme une fenêtre, et que sa ne quitte pas le logiciel.
Au bout de 30min - 1h on se retrouve avec pleins de logiciels ouverts, et la moitié qu'on va plus utiliser immédiatement et qui bouffent des ressources pour rien. 

Dernière chose, c'est pas Mac mais sa reste Apple : les iPods.
J'ai un iPod Mini et un iPod 4G. Ok c'est joli, sa fonctionne pas mal, mais alors qu'est-ce que c'est limité...
Pas d'explorateur de fichiers, pas possibilité de paramétrer autre chose que le rétro-éclairage ou un pseudo "équalizer". 

Tout ces avis n'engage que moi. C'est ce que je constate après quelques mois d'utilisation.
Je suis parti de Windows pour Linux, puis Mac, mais finalement je reviens sur Windows (et un peu Linux).



zorglub42 a dit:


> Il suffit juste de comprendre que ce n'est pas la même chose et qu'il faut donc prendre d'autres habitudes !


Oui je sais bien.
Mais certaines choses me semblent anti-pratique...
Et pour infos, a coté de Windows j'ai aussi Linux.




zorglub42 a dit:


> je suis plus que satisfait de mon passage sous mac. Dans mon entourage, je ne connais q'une seule personne qui est retourné sur PC. Il avait du mal à comprendre que sous mac on ferme une fenêtre à gauche, alors que sous PC c'est à droite . Il n' a pas voulu faire le passage Alors ......


Les boutons à gauche c'est un des points fort de Mac je trouve, je les préfère à gauche. Et j'ai pas trouvé comment les mettre à gauche sur Windows par contre.
Et sur Ubuntu 10.04, ils sont aussi à gauche.  Eux ont compris, pas microsoft.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

J'adore Mac OS X pour sont design et son uniformisation. Mais c'est au prix de certains "bloquages" que je vais exposer :
Je vais commencer par les raccourcis clavier.
Déjà, c'est plus ctrl mais pomme.
Comme j'utilise beaucoup le clavier pour les raccourcis, j'ai l'habitude de poser mes mains au bords du clavier, et celle de gauche tombe directe sur ctrl. Bref c'est différent et j'ai pas aimé.
Mais j'avais trouvé comment améliorer ce problème, j'avais inversé ctrl et pomme dans les propriétés du claviers. Tout allait bien.

C'est comme ça sur tous les mac , c'est microsoft qui a pris ctrl , tu peux impliquer la faute à Microsoft mais certainement pas à Apple. 

Ensuite, j'ai voulu installer Gimp. La c'est le bordel, faut avoir X11 (qui émule le serveur X de Linux), et donc le logiciel est lent à s'ouvrir, les options sont pas dans le menu en haut comme avec d'autres logiciel, et c'est moche... 
Par contre la, les raccourcis sont donc de nouveau ctrl, super ! Mais comme on avais inversé les 2 touches (voir un peu plus haut dans mon message), on se retrouve obligé de faire pomme c, pomme v, etc... 
Je pensais qu'un OS réputé pour les graphistes prenait au moins en charge Gimp.

Gimp , sous Os x , c'est qu'une version linux  , maintenant , c'est pas Apple qui force les éditeurs de Gimp à faire un simple portage de gimp vers Mac Os X.
Pareil pour le ctrl.

Et donc a ce moment, on doit soit utiliser et apprendre à utiliser un autre logiciel, qui est souvent payant si on veux quelques chose de bien. 

En parlant de logiciels payants, Mac OS X est une mine d'or de ce coté. Pas pour nous, mais pour Apple. Car combien de petits utilitaires bien pratiques sont payant ?
Je comprends que certains éditeurs tiers ne développe que pour Windows, et pas Mac. J'ai eu ce cas aussi pour Linux. 
Mais les alternatives de Apple sont souvent payantes.

Pour Apple ? C'est Apple qui développe tous ces logiciels ?
Je serais toi , eh bien je serais bien content d'avoir iLife en série sur les Mac.
Pour ces utilitaires , c'est pas bien cher et il existe toujours un équivalent gratuit.

J'ai aussi un logiciel professionnel (AlphaCAM, et bientôt Autocad), et bien évidemment c'est pas compatible Mac. Bon la j'avoue Apple n'y peu rien. 

Du coté de l'utilisation des fenêtres, j'ai encore pas pigé pourquoi Apple ne met pas de bouton "plein écran" sur ses fenêtres. Le bouton vert agrandi juste la fenêtre en fonction de son contenu. C'est pas du tout pratique selon moi.

Ca , je suis d'accord avec toi.

En ce qui concerne la fermeture des fenêtres, je comprends pas ce qu'il y a de pratique quand on ferme une fenêtre, et que sa ne quitte pas le logiciel.
Au bout de 30min - 1h on se retrouve avec pleins de logiciels ouverts, et la moitié qu'on va plus utiliser immédiatement et qui bouffent des ressources pour rien. 

Je préfère le système d'Apple , pas besoin de relancer l'appli et d'attendre 4 plombes tout simplement parce que tu as fermé la dernière fenêtre.
C'est CMD + Q pour quitter une app , pas difficile.

Dernière chose, c'est pas Mac mais sa reste Apple : les iPods.
J'ai un iPod Mini et un iPod 4G. Ok c'est joli, sa fonctionne pas mal, mais alors qu'est-ce que c'est limité...
Pas d'explorateur de fichiers, pas possibilité de paramétrer autre chose que le rétro-éclairage ou un pseudo "équalizer". 

Les gens veulent quelque chose de simple à utiliser , l'iPod est un très bon baladeur , très ergonomique et vraiment fastoche à exploiter.
Encore une fois , Apple ne te force pas à acheter , tu n'as pas un couteau sous la gorge.

Tou*S*ces avis n'engage*ENT* que moi. C'est ce que je constate après quelques mois d'utilisation.
Je suis parti de Windows pour Linux, puis Mac, mais finalement je reviens sur Windows (et un peu Linux).

Dans ce cas , bon vent !


.


----------



## iMacounet (21 Mai 2010)

Je viens mettre mon p'tit grain de sel ... 

Je trouve Mac OS X très agréable à utiliser, la première fois que j'ai utilisé OS X sur un iMac G3 600 Mhz Sonw, j'ai été agréablement surpris par la facilité d'utilisation, c'est super !

Le retour sur Windows a été un peu difficile, le clavier je le prenais pour un extraterrestre 

Je possède toujours mon pc (actuellement en vente) mais pour rien au monde je vendrais mon iMac pour retourner exclusivement sur Win. 

Moi qui prenais OS X pour un logiciel compliqué, pour les professionnels de l'audio/vidéo.

Après les restrictions, c'est minime si tu est alaise (ça s'dit comme ça ?) avec OS X.


Voilà pour dire que je suis satisfait de Mac, pourtant j'ai un vieux Tournesol 800Mhz Tiger 10.4


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Gimp , sous Os x , c'est qu'une version linux  , maintenant , c'est pas Apple qui force les éditeurs de Gimp à faire un simple portage de gimp vers Mac Os X.
> Pareil pour le ctrl.


Si Gimp est pas dispo sur Mac, il doit y avoir une raison je pense...




etienne000 a dit:


> Pour Apple ? C'est Apple qui développe tous ces logiciels ?
> Je serais toi , eh bien je serais bien content d'avoir iLife en série sur les Mac.
> Pour ces utilitaires , c'est pas bien cher et il existe toujours un équivalent gratuit.


De base, pas d'utilitaire pour graver, pas de quoi rédiger un texte, pas de quoi




etienne000 a dit:


> etienne000 a dit:
> 
> 
> > En ce qui concerne la fermeture des fenêtres, je comprends pas ce qu'il y a de pratique quand on ferme une fenêtre, et que sa ne quitte pas le logiciel.
> ...


Oui c'est vrai, l'ipod est simple à utiliser.
Tiens j'avais oublié encore une chose.
Avec un iPod, on est obligé de passer par iTunes pour mettre sa musique dessus.
Ok c'est simple, mais bien trop restrictif sur les fonctions (essayer avec iTunes de transférer les musiques de l'ipod au pc/mac...).
C'est ce genre de trucs un peu débile que je reproche à Apple.


----------



## iMacounet (21 Mai 2010)

Eh bien jailbreake le.  

Pas taper. 

Et pour la gravure c'est chouette non ? tu crée un dossier à graver tu mets ce qu'il faut et tu insère un cd !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mai 2010)

Si tu m'explique comment faire, je le fais de suite !

Rappel : j'ai un iPod Mini et un 4G, c'est bien sa et pas des nano ou classic :










PS : je connais rockbox mais j'aime pas. C'est un firmware alternatif.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

Ose dire que sous windows , on a un logiciel pour écrire et graver les disques :bebe:.
Ah franchement , c'est bien Vendredi aujourd'hui !

Ah oui , Lotus by IBM , ca existe et c'est comme Office , tu fais même du texte avec !
Concernant la gravure de disques , ce n'est pas de la faute à Apple si tu ne connais pas l'utilitaire de disque :rose:.


----------



## iMacounet (21 Mai 2010)

Sur ce type de modèle je connais pas.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h53 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> Ose dire que sous windows , on a un logiciel pour écrire et graver les disques :bebe:.
> Ah franchement , c'est bien Vendredi aujourd'hui !
> 
> Ah oui , Lotus by IBM , ca existe et c'est comme Office , tu fais même du texte avec !
> Concernant la gravure de disques , ce n'est pas de la faute à Apple si tu ne connais pas l'utilitaire de disque :rose:.


Si je le connais, sous Windows 7 mais j'ai jamais reussi à m'en servir correctement ... :rateau:

J'ai AbiWord pour saisie de texte.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ose dire que sous windows , on a un logiciel pour écrire et graver les disques :bebe:.


Pour écrire il y a par défaut WordPad.
C'est un Word basique, mais suffisant pour faire quelques chose de correcte.

Et pour graver, non rien de bien évolué.

Par contre, sur Linux on a les 2 (écrire et graver) par défaut. 



etienne000 a dit:


> Ah franchement , c'est bien Vendredi aujourd'hui !
> 
> Ah oui , Lotus by IBM , ca existe et c'est comme Office , tu fais même du texte avec !
> Concernant la gravure de disques , ce n'est pas de la faute à Apple si tu ne connais pas l'utilitaire de disque :rose:.


Je sais pas pourquoi je continue a tenter d'argumenter mon choix.
Je voulais savoir le prix de mon Mac, etienne m'a "répondu".
Après les raisons qui me pousse à le vendre sont personnel, en fonction de mon utilisation. :hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juin 2010)

Bonjour.

Alors c'est décidé, je vends mon Mac.
C'est principalement car j'ai plus assez de thune pour ma 125 (un vielle TZR).

Alors je le vends 430 euros à discuter.
Photos disponibles ici :
http://www.anibis.ch/n/3978651

Je le vends formaté avec OS X 10.6.4, et je donne avec un adaptateur Mini-DVI - VGA.


----------



## HmJ (18 Juin 2010)

Et si tu mettais ca dans la rubrique "Petites annonces Mac" ? Ca marche tres bien en plus, c'est comme ca que j'ai revendu mes deux premiers Mini


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2010)

Je suis en Suisse et je ne veux pas d'envoi (trop de risque). 

Donc je sais pas si il y a beaucoup de Suisse ici ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h07 ----------

Voilà !! 
http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php/product/33901/cat/56


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juin 2010)

VENDU !!!

Je vais enfin avoir les thunes pour rouler ma vieille TZR 125 que j'ai refaite !! 


Au revoir Macgé.


----------

